# Housing; in a class of its own.



## TheBigShort (15 Jul 2018)

A good article by Gene Kerrigan in last week's Sindo.
Exposes the flawed and inept mentality of many with regard to their perceptions of what housing is and its function in society.

https://m.independent.ie/opinion/co...-sure-its-in-a-class-of-its-own-37092065.html


----------

